# North East Aircraft Museum October Event 2011



## NEAM319 (Aug 17, 2011)

*OPERATION OCTOBER BLITZ*

An evening event at the *North East Aircraft Museum*, remembering the raids over Sunderland and the North East is planned for the evenings of the 7th 8th October!
Further details to follow closer to date, so watch this space.

Updates on events and aircraft can also be found on our twitter and facebook page 

Tweet with is on Twitter - Twitter

Add us on Facebook - Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Take a look at our website - North East Aircraft Museum

- NEAM319 -


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info - long time since I've been to Usworth, and remember it when it was still active! (I'm originally from Gateshead, now in the NW). Doubt I'll be able to make it, but hope you all have a successful event.


----------



## NEAM319 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey thanks 'airframes' for the kind wishes shame you cant make it !

More updates about this event have been posted on a new thread.. the most important update being the dates have been change slightly to *Saturday 8th and sunday 9th October*
Check out the other threads for more details OR check our facebook page


----------



## rochie (Sep 14, 2011)

am going to try and make it on the sunday as i have more chance of a sunday off than saturday !!!


----------

